# Hello from "Not so sunny" California



## Nikgwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello to everyone out there on CB! I'm Nik and I'm a Senior at San Francisco's School Of The Arts high school. I am a student lighting designer incredibly concerned with getting into college. I have designed many shows at my high school, local community theatre, and local performing arts school arts school in Pacifica. If you're interested, my Flickr site has photos of some of my best work: Flickr: nikgwolf512's Photostream

I am a member of USITT and also plan on attending LDI this October! I own student copies of Lightwright and Vectorworks 2008 and would gladly trade some hours of hard labor for a few minutes of Vectorworks training! (Whew, there's a lot to learn)

I am currently looking at four colleges: University of Cincinnati, Carnegie Mellon, SUNY Purchase, and Boston University. If you know more about these schools or would like to add your own personal insight, I'd love to hear it. Otherwise, I hope everyone has an awsome year!

Nik
[email protected]


----------



## Nikgwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, of course, the part about "Not so sunny" California....it's true! It's funny how most people assume that the west coast is sunny and warm...it's not. At least in the Bay Area anyway! So to anyone who plans on touring the wonderful city, don't forget your jacket!

Nik


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 6, 2008)

Nikgwolf said:


> ...So to anyone who plans on touring the wonderful city, don't forget your jacket!...


 I learned that lesson the hard way. Nearly froze my ***** off walking around downtown SF one April.

You've chosen some very good schools for which to apply. Out of curiosity, why no CA schools? Sounds like you want to be a Broadway lighting designer? If yes, I'd put Carnegie-Mellon at the top of your list, and add NCSA (NYU for grad school).

edit: nice photos. [Producers Prefer Pretty Pictures].
This one is my favorite: Link.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome!


Nikgwolf said:


> ...School Of The Arts high school. I am a student lighting designer incredibly concerned with getting into college.



Welcome to the club! 



Nikgwolf said:


> I am a member of USITT and also plan on attending LDI this October! I own student copies of Lightwright and Vectorworks 2008 and would gladly trade some hours of hard labor for a few minutes of Vectorworks training! (Whew, there's a lot to learn)



If you let me stay in your hotel room for LDI, I'll teach you everything I know about VW (which isn't much, but that's okay!).




Nikgwolf said:


> Boston University.



Most of their design & production facilities are at the local Huntington Theater. Next door is Betty's Wok and Noodle, which I recommend. I went and visited, feel free to PM me, email me, or IM me if you want to chat about lights and colleges.

Otherwise, I'll be sure to see you around the forums!


----------



## Clifford (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello from Sunny California! Well, as I type the morning clouds are in but it always burns off.

I think I had a relative recently attend the SFSoA. He went to an arts high school SF, that's all I know, but I think it was the same one.


----------



## meghan (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi from also not sunny California. Its still cloudy and cold where i'm at in Foster City. Who could imagine its cold and cloudy in california.


----------



## Van (Aug 6, 2008)

You want cold and cloudy? I got your cold and cloudy ! Welcome Aboard!
Impressive resume' for such a young Padawan..... Sorry geeking. Welcome aboard as a lot answer a lot, have fun.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth. There have been several great threads in the last year about colleges around here so get to know the search function! 


Van said:


> You want cold and cloudy? I got your cold and cloudy !



pssst Van... if you look outside it's 78 right now and going to be 86 tomorrow. Up here in Seattle we are about the same. Don't tell anyone... remember it ALWAYS RAINS up here.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 7, 2008)

Van said:


> Impressive resume' for such a young Padawan..... Sorry geeking.



You have some pretty cool shots in your flickr album.
I like the practicals in deathtrap and the 2007 CW gobo explosions.


----------



## Dally (Aug 7, 2008)

Definately some neat shots....and yet I think one of my favorites was the trebuchet.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 8, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> ... Wait what is going on here? :shock:
> 
> Since when was CB about finding... roommates?



Since I became desperate enough!


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 8, 2008)

Take it "private," you two.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 8, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Take it "private," you two.



Yeah, Charc will just get jealous.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Perhaps not so sunny on the coast, but try the Central Valley. We haven't had any rain since April and only a few cloudy days. 

With regards to college,my son got his BFA at SFState and then went on to BSU for his Masters (if you think SF is bad, wait until you hit the East Coast in the winter). Remember that it will be cheaper to get your BA here, since you won't have to pay out of state fees. He's currently working on Broadway as an assistant set designer, so having a West Coast college under his belt didn't hurt him.

Carnegie is a great school, but competition is very tough, especially for design. you seem to have the credentials for it though, so good luck and welcome to the Booth.


----------

